

Ask HN: How do you find out about local tech events? - sz

I found out about the Erlang Camp on HN.  I'm sure there are other local events like it.  Where do you go to discover them?
======
kierank
meetup.com, Yahoo Upcoming, Linkedin, eventbrite

